# Przesiadka z ubuntu - Kilka Pytan problemow...

## Merkmer

Witam!

Przesiadlem sie wlasnie z ubuntu na gentoo co bylo dla mnie ciezkim szokiem... ale poradzilem sobie dzieki swietnej dokumentacji:) Ale nie pisze tematu zeby o tym opowiadac... generalnie mam kilka problemow mianowicie:

1 Jak wiadac nie mam polskich liter

2 Caly system jest po angielsku

3 nie moge zainstalowac kadu - opis na stronie kadu.net nie dziala

4 Czy po instalacji trzeba dodawac jakies zrodla do emarge zeby byly z nim wszystkie programy? mowie o sytulacji jaka ma miejsce w ubuntu i debianie tzn kilkanascie wpisow repozytoriow...

5 Co z mp3 i filmami?

6 Jak ulatwiacie sobie zycie w gentoo? Jakie programy warto zainstalowac z jakich skryptow korzystac?

Jestem nowy wiec prosze o zrozumienie i z gory dzieki za pomoc!!Last edited by Merkmer on Thu Sep 20, 2007 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Matko! Dobrze, że tu jeszcze mod nie wpadł, bo by się krew, polała...   :Very Happy: 

Stary, przeczytaj jeszcze raz tą dokumantację, o której wspomniałeś i uzyskasz odpowiedź na swoje pytania. Co do lokalizacji to wpisz w google "podręcznik lokalizaji gentoo" i znajdziesz. Aaa... i przeczytaj apel...  :Smile: 

----------

## Merkmer

Czytam czytam ale jakos leci to dziwnie...prosze o konkrety bo 2 dzien juz siedze nad tym:(

----------

## wuja

 *Merkmer wrote:*   

> ..
> 
> 3 nie moge zainstalowac kadu - opis na stronie kadu.net nie dziala
> 
> ..

 A taka podstawowa komenda jak emerge nie działa? Po co Ci kadu.net?

```
emerge kadu
```

----------

## Merkmer

 emerge kadu

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

gentoo wojtek # 

Taki fajny bledzik... Pakiet blokowany ale co z tym zrobic i przez co blokowany to nie wiem...

Podobnie jest z KDE...

gentoo wojtek # emerge kde-meta 

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

gentoo wojtek # 

Czytalem o blokowanych aplikacjach ale nie wywnioskowalem z tego jak moge sie dowiedziec ktora aplikacja blokuje...

----------

## Bialy

 *Merkmer wrote:*   

>  emerge kadu
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! Error: the =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* package conflicts with another package;
> ...

 

A co go blokuje?

```
emerge -p kadu
```

----------

## Merkmer

emerge -p kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5 [0.50.5-r4] USE="nls%* -examples%" 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups gif ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1  USE="alsa -flac -sqlite" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-pl-6.0.20061121.0  

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa arts esd oss spell ssl -amarok -config_wizard -debug -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -speech -tk -voice -xosd" 

[blocks B     ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)

Malo z tego kumam...

----------

## Bialy

 *Merkmer wrote:*   

> emerge -p kadu
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Odinstaluj aspell-en-0.5

```
emerge -C aspell-en-0.5
```

I sprobuj jeszcze raz.

----------

## Merkmer

gentoo wojtek # emerge -C aspell-en-0.5

--- Couldn't find 'aspell-en-0.5' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

gentoo wojtek # 

Nie ma takiego pakietu?

Dobra mam:

aspell-en-0.5*  trzeba było :Smile:  dzięki to mam 2 probemy rozwiązane - język i Kadu zastanawia mnie fakt kodeków...Last edited by Merkmer on Thu Sep 20, 2007 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5*

----------

## Merkmer

Doszliśmy do tego w tym samym momencie:) dzięki:) Pozostały 2 kwestie w sumie te kodeki oraz jakich programów używacie bo o emerge wiem  raczej już co trzeba. Dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

ad 2. podręcznik lokalizacji

ad 4 . teoretycznie niepotrzebne bo olewamy sikiem prostym prawo amerykańskie (wszystko zalezy od ciebie, jeszcze możesz poczytać o overlay'ach, ale to inna beczka)

ad 5. Patrz ad 4.

ad 6. pakiety:

app-portage/portage-utils

app-portage/portage-utils

app-portage/eix

do poczytania :

 portage,revdep-rebuild,eix,equery,euse, layman (alternatywa dla emerge-> paludis)

----------

## Arfrever

Nie zadawać wielu niezwiązanych ze sobą pytań w jednym wątku!

Jak już wspomniano, należy przeczytać dostępną dokumentację.

----------

